# Food! Current obsession?



## Heather (Jun 12, 2006)

Some of these little games are good ways to get to know each other better.

I'm currently hooked on Indian food. I went from having good Indian food anywhere from 1-1.5 hours away to 10 minutes from my house, and now, a new place has opened 5 blocks up! I'm doomed! 

City living=yikes! Too much good food! 

So what's yours? 

(off to eat my pakoras...)


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2006)

I've been on a checkers binge lately. And dim sum is ooohh so good. Especially the yui chi gau i dont know whats in it buts its good.


----------



## bwester (Jun 12, 2006)

I envy you Heather. When I lived in Atlanta I was like that. I tried Indian food and needed a whole lot of Tums. We dont have much in Statesboro that isnt country fried goodness, though. So much for ethnicity here.


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 12, 2006)

Cold Stone Creamery


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2006)

I went from one town restaurant to 40 million. 

Zaftigs Jewish Deli is pretty sweet too. 
Good thing I work...


----------



## Kev (Jun 12, 2006)

Heather

Now that you've found Indian food, you must start cooking it for yourself. What an experience to say the least. The list of ingredients can blow your mind. :drool: 

My current love: Barley - a wonderful thing to cook and eat.


----------



## Darin (Jun 12, 2006)

We are currently hooked on Sushi!!! Of all places Florence, Kentucky. Fantastic place called Matsuya catering to the Japanese transplants working at the toyota parts plants here. 

MMMMMMM raw tuna


----------



## Heather (Jun 12, 2006)

I tried cooking Indian once or twice - and it smelled great, and like it should taste - but didn't taste as it smelled. I choose to leave it to the experts. I have always loved it though. I am a Chicken Mahkni freak! 

I also adore Sushi - Nobu spoiled me tho....


----------



## Marco (Jun 12, 2006)

Darin said:


> We are currently hooked on Sushi!!! Of all places Florence, Kentucky. Fantastic place called Matsuya catering to the Japanese transplants working at the toyota parts plants here.
> 
> MMMMMMM raw tuna



MMMM sushi. I love salmon and the squid the squisy slimy white ones. The only thing with me though is I can't have avocados.  Cause I'm super allergic. My throat gets itchy and my lips bloat up.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 13, 2006)

This thread is temptation. I am on a diet.

Though, I am learning to roll my own sushi. Personal favorites are Tomago, Unagi, Salmon (and crab and shrimp) Sashimi and any kind of spicy roll.

When I read about dim sum, and curry chicken it makes me want to :sob:


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 13, 2006)

I like cheap Mexican food. You know, the places that bring you chips and salsa first and then two quesadillas are only like 5 bucks.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 13, 2006)

Part of living in San Francisco is all the great food available, which means, every week, I get to eat sushi, Indian, Thai, Burmese and Vietnamese food. However, since I no longer am working and am on a budget, I can't go out to eat as much. But I love fresh organic veggies. Currently, I like to eat cherry tomatoes and red bell peppers. That's pretty much it.

Heather--I agree with you about cooking Indian food! I love it, and whenever I have tried to cook it, it smells like it should, but it always come out bitter or bland. Someone told me that I had to roast the spices first to get rid of the bitter flavor, and even though I tried it, it didn't work. It's so much easier to simply buy the food from a restaurant.

has anyone tried Indian ice cream? They have flavors like saffron and rose and toasted almond. YUM!!!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 13, 2006)

I need better friends...I can honestly say I've never had anything adiaphane listed above, except curry chicken once...or the "Amercian" version that is. I also tried a piece of sushi once, and spit it out almost immediately. I don't know what it was, but people who had it that like sushi also said it wasn't that good, so I don't know if I would like it or not. I hate avacado and wassabe though, so that probably limits my choices. 

My circle of friends idea of fine dining is going out for steaks, and I truelly love a good steak so I don't complain when they don't want to go to a local chinese place. Time to fire up the grill at 4 in the morning again...

Jon
________
FULL MELT BUBBLE HASH


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2006)

John, sorry!  
Jon, sorry!  Come to the coast - I'll treat you to good sushi. 

Tien - I love Zuni cafe! (and you guys have a GREAT dim sum place - welll probably 100 but I only know of one). Judy Roger's way of doing chicken is the only way I will do chicken now.

I love a good ribeye. Mmmmm.


----------



## Darin (Jun 13, 2006)

Jon,

Just come across the river... Good sushi is just an hour south of Dayton on I-75. Come on down you wont regret it.

Darin


----------



## bench72 (Jun 13, 2006)

When I was a poor uni student... and before i learnt to cook spag bol... all I could afford to do was eat at this one Indian restaurant. $3.95 for three dishes with rice!!! So for this one semester I went there almost every lunch and every dinner.... and even now, I still love indian food!!!


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 13, 2006)

Jon, don't get me wrong. I love sushi so much it's probably my most favorite food ever. But I know within two minutes of walking into a BBQ joint if the food is going to be good or not just by the smell. If I'm not eating raw fish for dinner, I am eating grilled steak.

I can also tell you the exact time and place I had the best steak of my entire life. Dinner in Nov. 2002 at the Sagebrush Inn in Taos, NM. It was a 12 oz. ribeye. I haven't had as good or better since.


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2006)

Beef is really good in New Mexico. Too bad when I lived there we couldn't afford to eat it more often. Mmmmm....miss it!


----------



## lienluu (Jun 13, 2006)

Heather said:


> So what's yours?



I don't have any obsessions. I'm just not an obsessive person.


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 13, 2006)

lienluu said:


> I don't have any obsessions. I'm just not an obsessive person.


 Unless of course it is collecting roths, or besseae... That isn't an obsession, seems perfectly normal to me!!!


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 13, 2006)

Marco said:


> MMMM sushi. I love salmon and the squid the squisy slimy white ones. The only thing with me though is I can't have avocados.  Cause I'm super allergic. My throat gets itchy and my lips bloat up.



oh that's too bad.  I love avocados and I've been putting them with all the sushi I roll, salmon, tuna, eel, california rolls.


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2006)

lienluu said:


> I don't have any obsessions. I'm just not an obsessive person.



:rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 13, 2006)

A change in direction.

Right now, for me it is strawberries and biscuits. It is strawberry season in Michigan, and there is nothing better. The California ones don't come close!


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2006)

I heard recently that our native berries here in MA (which I've been noshing on tonight) are a cross of California and French and that is what makes them so good (the French influence!)

They are SO sweet.


----------



## bwester (Jun 13, 2006)

Heather said:


> I heard recently that our native berries here in MA (which I've been noshing on tonight) are a cross of California and French and that is what makes them so good (the French influence!)
> 
> They are SO sweet.



What type of berries might that be?


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2006)

Strawberries. yummy yummy!


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 13, 2006)

I've never had Michigan strawberries, but California strawberries vary greatly. The bigger ones aren't as goos as the naturally smaller, organic ones. I love strawberries and last year I went to the Watsonville Strawberry Festival where I ate so many strawberries I puked most of the two hour drive home.


----------



## couscous74 (Jun 13, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> ... I ate so many strawberries I puked most of the two hour drive home.



:rollhappy:


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh, man. That must have looked like a horror movie.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 14, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> I've never had Michigan strawberries, but California strawberries vary greatly. The bigger ones aren't as goos as the naturally smaller, organic ones. I love strawberries and last year I went to the Watsonville Strawberry Festival where I ate so many strawberries I puked most of the two hour drive home.



I'm sure Californians can find excellent strawberries. It's just that the ones that are shipped to Michigan have to withstand all that handling and time, so they are bred for that purpose. Result: big, red strawberries that are hard and tasteless (compared to home-grown ones here in Michigan).


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 15, 2006)

I know the kinds you're talking about! I avoid them like the plague--they have absolutely no taste. I wished they would all just go away (big strawberries made to feed the eyes, not tastebuds).


----------



## Marco (Jun 15, 2006)

I just had chinese take out for lunch, battered shrimp pork fried rice and wonton soup and it's making me dumb and sleepy. I'm so stupified, I can barely function.


----------



## bwester (Jun 15, 2006)

Mines beer at the present moment.....


----------



## Heather (Jun 15, 2006)

bwester said:


> Mines beer at the present moment.....



Maybe we need to start a new topic...


----------



## kubick (Jun 17, 2006)

Places where I had one of the best indian foods: Gaylord Indian Restaurant. I think it's a chain. So far I have been to the ones in London, UK and in Beverly Hills, California. Both are very good. These places serve northern indian food, which is quite standard. The Kashmir Indian Restaurant at Newbury Street in Boston is also excellent! You could eat like a Maharajah there. I also had southern indian food when I was in Singapore a while back. Very different from the nothern indian cuisine, very aromatic and yummy! I think it is better than nothern indian food that people are familiar with.


----------

